# I cinesi sono come le scie chimiche



## Corpsegrinder (11 Luglio 2016)

Tutti ne parlano, tante persone sono convinti della loro esistenza, ma nessuno ha delle prove che la dimostrino.

È assolutamente ovvio che sia tutta una messa in scena per far calmare i tifosi -che non sopporterebbero un altro mercato fallimentare- consolandoli con la promessa di un futuro radioso, con i cinesi al comando del Milan pronti ad investire cifre faraoniche sul mercato.

Senza gli acquirenti immaginari, infatti, nessun tifoso avrebbe digerito la cessione di Bacca. Invece basta inventare l'esistenza di questi fantomatici acquirenti e la cessione di Bacca, fino a quel momento temuta da tutti, diventa quasi una benedizione, e viene considerata come il momento in cui il Milan venderà un giocatore mediocre per rimpiazzarlo con un fenomeno che ci riporterà sul tetto del Mondo. Ma guarda un po', se non ci fossero questi cinesi, bisognerebbe proprio inventarli.



Ed è qui che arriva il colpo di genio: la firma del preliminare come il paradosso di Zenone su Achille e la tartaruga: prima si parla dei "primi di giugno", poi "dopo il ballottaggio", infine esce fuori un misterioso "malore di Berlusconi", poi i "tempi tecnici", adesso la storia dell' "agenda piena" (ma come? Ma non era la trattativa più importante di tutta la vita di Galatoio? Adesso viene fuori che non può firmare perché per quella data deve andare al mare?)


*Tutte le teorie complottistiche hanno uno scopo consolatorio*. Se hai una laurea in Poesia Palestinese dell'undicesimo secolo e guadagni meno di un bambino schiavo del Bangladesh, la Teoria del Signoraggio Bancario è consolatoria perché ti assolve, ti dice che sei economicamente un fallito per colpa della "Euroba delle banghe e delle muldinazzionali", non perché non sai fare niente. 
Se ti lascia tua moglie, è colpa della lobby gay che diffonde la teoria gender, distruggendo la famiglia tradizionale. Se non sei realizzato, è perché il popolino è ignorante e tu "sai come stanno le cose, sai che i rettiliani diffondono le scie chimiche". Se il Milan non fa calciomercato, è colpa "dei piccoli problemi tecnici e delle agende piene, ma non vi preoccupate, i cinesi esistono, 400 milioni in 4 anni".

Tutto procede.


ps:

- La sentenza di Calciopoli blocca il mercato
- Il closing con Mr Bee blocca il mercato
- La cessione di Kakà blocca il mercato. Se parte Kakà arriva uno fortissimo.
- La cessione di El Shaarawy ha bloccato il mercato.

Ma voi davvero non avete un deja vu?


----------



## robs91 (11 Luglio 2016)

Aldilà dei patetici rinvii,se ci fosse qualcosa di concreto si saprebbero almeno i nomi dei compratori.Come ha scritto bene Carlo Festa non si è mai vista una cosa del genere,non c'è alcun motivo per cui i cinesi debbano rimanere nell'ombra,arrivati a questo punto.
Quindi si, è sostanzialmente tutta una farsa organizzata nei minimi particolari.L'anno scorso Bee,quest'anno un personaggio più auterovole come Galatioto,altrimenti sarebbero stati sgamati troppo presto.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2016)

Bisogna aspettare solo un altro po'. Nel caso si firmasse il preliminare, come tutti ci auguriamo, perchè io credo che tutti i tifosi del Milan si augurano che si firmi questo benedetto prelimare, e non il contrario solo per dire avevo ragione, la situazione si sbloccherà totalmente. E' questo si augura il tifoso milanista, credo....


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2016)

Mah, vediamo quello che succede.

Di certo c'è che tutti questi continui rinvii fanno pensar male. A maggior ragione conoscendo i personaggi...


----------



## bonvo74 (11 Luglio 2016)

Aspè, sui cinesi qualche minimo dubbio tutti ce l'hanno, sulle scie chimiche i ritardati betterebbero la madre sulla loro esistenza


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, vediamo quello che succede.
> 
> Di certo c'è che tutti questi continui rinvii fanno pensar male. A maggior ragione conoscendo i personaggi...




E conoscendo la storia del Milan.

2011: Il Lodo Mondadori blocca il mercato
2012: Robinho blocca il mercato
2013: I preliminari di Champions bloccano il mercato
2014: Kakà blocca il mercato
2015: Il closing blocca il mercato


Tutti gli anni si verifica la stessa storia: Berlusconi e Galliani vorrebbero TAAANTO spendere centinaia di milioni per rinforzare la squadra con giocatori fortissimi, come Hamsik, Fabregas, Tevez, Ibrahimovic e Pjaca, ma qualche fattore esterno blocca il mercato milanista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2016)

Ambarabà ciccì coccò tre civette sul comò


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2016)

È un ipotesi da non escludere, il ragionamento fila


----------



## Brain84 (13 Luglio 2016)

Mi piacciono questi post, anche perchè poi ritorno a leggerli dopo mesi


----------



## PoloNegativo (13 Luglio 2016)

Calmare i tifosi? Questa dirigenza che da un po' di anni sta letteralmente calpestando il pensiero dei tifosi?
Ok. Facciamo pure che sia vero quello che dici tu.
Tu credi che il tifoso, alla fine del teatrino, se ne stia zitto oppure che faccia meno rumore di quanto avrebbe fatto senza la storiella inventata? Ovviamente no. La frottola ritarda il malumore dei tifosi. Non lo elimina, lo aumenta.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Luglio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ambarabà ciccì coccò tre civette sul comò



Ambalabà ciccì coccò tle civette sul comò


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Luglio 2016)

Kastighos ha scritto:


> Calmare i tifosi? Questa dirigenza che da un po' di anni sta letteralmente calpestando il pensiero dei tifosi?
> Ok. Facciamo pure che sia vero quello che dici tu.
> Tu credi che il tifoso, alla fine del teatrino, se ne stia zitto oppure che faccia meno rumore di quanto avrebbe fatto senza la storiella inventata? Ovviamente no. La frottola ritarda il malumore dei tifosi. Non lo elimina, lo aumenta.



Intanto gli fai passare tutta l'estate ad aspettare la firma del preliminare. Alla fine del teatrino, puoi sempre inventare la storia di una nuova trattativa.



Crox93 ha scritto:


> È un ipotesi da non escludere, il ragionamento fila



A proposito: si parla di Pavoletti. Bacca è a un passo dal West Ham. Pjaca è saltato. Di Zielinski e Musacchio nemmeno l'ombra. La firma secondo il guru Campopiano è il 15, eppure non mi pare che abbiano convocato il CdA domani. Non mi sembrano notizie che fanno pensare alla firma imminente.


----------



## Butcher (13 Luglio 2016)

Amen. 
Vedrete che verso novembre salterà tutto magicamente.


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2016)

Pero scusate ragazzi...in questo forum sento un aria che non mi piace...sembra che ci stiamo tutti aspettando al varco per dirci ''te l avevo detto''...Ci sono i pessimisti,gli ottimisti e quelli che vivono nel purgatorio...se la vendita va...bene...altrimenti pazienza...l importante è non insultarci tra di noi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Luglio 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Pero scusate ragazzi...in questo forum sento un aria che non mi piace...sembra che ci stiamo tutti aspettando al varco per dirci ''te l avevo detto''...Ci sono i pessimisti,gli ottimisti e quelli che vivono nel purgatorio...se la vendita va...bene...altrimenti pazienza...l importante è non insultarci tra di noi



Non mi sembra di aver manifestato l'intenzione di rinfacciare le cose agli altri utenti.


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra di aver manifestato l'intenzione di rinfacciare le cose agli altri utenti.



non dico a te ci mancherebbe...leggendo i post in generale.
Mi auguro soltanto che se una delle ''parti'' avesse ragione...di non ridicolizzare l altra.
Alla fine siamo tutti sulla stessa barca


----------



## DavidGoffin (13 Luglio 2016)

Da giorni settimane mesi che lo dico. Berlusconi si prepara ad abdicare perchè l'età è inesorabile per tutti e mette in giro voci di 400milioni per far sognare i tifosi inutilmente.....è il genio del male


----------



## James Watson (13 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Tutti ne parlano, tante persone sono convinti della loro esistenza, ma nessuno ha delle prove che la dimostrino.
> 
> È assolutamente ovvio che sia tutta una messa in scena per far calmare i tifosi -che non sopporterebbero un altro mercato fallimentare- consolandoli con la promessa di un futuro radioso, con i cinesi al comando del Milan pronti ad investire cifre faraoniche sul mercato.
> 
> ...




Hai perfettamente ragione.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (14 Luglio 2016)

Solo su questo forum c'è chi da' credito a certe "notizie", qualche domanda me la farei.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2016)

Ultim'ora: Campopiano ha inviato un tweet tattico in cui parla di "rinvio per COSE logistiche".

Direi che non ci sono dubbi, purtroppo. Tra qualche giorno, se tanto mi dà tanto, diranno che è tutto rimandato dopo la tournèè estiva. Poi verrà fuori che Marina Berlusconi deve andare dall'estetista prima di partecipare alla cerimonia per la firma del preliminare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Ah! E io che pensavo ci fossero dei dubbi, si chiedesse chiarezza, ci si fosse stancati dei rinvii... invece no, non abbiamo semplici dubbi, ma la prova provata che è tutta una farsa. Non il dubbio che qualcosa non vada, ma la certezza matematica. Senza offesa, ma post molto divertente 

Ps: Galatioto cos'è, un attore?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah! E io che pensavo ci fossero dei dubbi, si chiedesse chiarezza, ci si fosse stancati dei rinvii... invece no, non abbiamo semplici dubbi, ma la prova provata che è tutta una farsa. Non il dubbio che qualcosa non vada, ma la certezza matematica. Senza offesa, ma post molto divertente
> 
> Ps: Galatioto cos'è, un attore?



L'onere della prova spetta a chi afferma. Io non vedo cinesi, non vedo calciatori forti dalle parti di Milanello, non vedo un allenatore affermato sulla panchina del Milan; insomma, non vedo nulla che faccia pensare ad un cambio di proprietà. In compenso cediamo Bacca, uno dei giocatori più forti della squadra, cosa che non sembra esattamente il preludio della firma del preliminare. Bacca non piace a Montella? Ma certo, anche Ibrahimovic era poco funzionale alla squadra, difatti "la sua presenza comprometteva la crescita di Pato". E T.Silva andava per i 29 e aveva avuto un sacco di infortuni importanti, proprio come Kakà. Ogni volta che siamo al verde, spunta la notizia secondo la quale il giocatore è "poco funzionale".

La presenza di Galatoio, da sola, non vuol dire nulla. Magari era in buona fede ed è stato fregato da Berlusconi. Magari pure lui si sta prestando al giochino, perché tanto sa che la figuraccia, quando la trattativa salterà, ricadrà tutta su Berlusconi. Magari lui e Silvio vogliono vendere la squadra in Cina,ma nessuno è interessato, o forse i cinesi vogliono il Milan ma Silvio è pazzo e preferisce Mr Bee. Magari, cosa che secondo la mia personalissima opinione è la cosa più probabile, i cinesi non esistono affatto.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Visto la certezza assoluta che é tutta una farsa, che sono tutti attori, e che la Cina é un ologramma, mi domando che viene a fare certa gente con i commentini da 3 elementare al.solo scopo di urtare i nervi e stuzzicare l'irritabilità degli illusi, i fessi, i fenomeni che credono nella cessione. Suggerisco un bel passatempo, e visto che fantasia ne avete davvero tanta sono certo ne troverete


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> *L'onere della prova spetta a chi afferma.* Io non vedo cinesi, non vedo calciatori forti dalle parti di Milanello, non vedo un allenatore affermato sulla panchina del Milan; insomma, non vedo nulla che faccia pensare ad un cambio di proprietà. In compenso cediamo Bacca, uno dei giocatori più forti della squadra, cosa che non sembra esattamente il preludio della firma del preliminare. Bacca non piace a Montella? Ma certo, anche Ibrahimovic era poco funzionale alla squadra, difatti "la sua presenza comprometteva la crescita di Pato". E T.Silva andava per i 29 e aveva avuto un sacco di infortuni importanti, proprio come Kakà. Ogni volta che siamo al verde, spunta la notizia secondo la quale il giocatore è "poco funzionale".
> 
> La presenza di Galatoio, da sola, non vuol dire nulla. Magari era in buona fede ed è stato fregato da Berlusconi. Magari pure lui si sta prestando al giochino, perché tanto sa che la figuraccia, quando la trattativa salterà, ricadrà tutta su Berlusconi. Magari lui e Silvio vogliono vendere la squadra in Cina,ma nessuno è interessato, o forse i cinesi vogliono il Milan ma Silvio è pazzo e preferisce Mr Bee. Magari, cosa che secondo la mia personalissima opinione è la cosa più probabile, i cinesi non esistono affatto.


È giusto, allora mettiamola così: Fininvest ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale, un paio di mesi fa, riguardo la trattativa per la cessione del club con una cordata cinese; quindi, i cinesi esistono o non esistono? Esistono e te l'ha detto Fininvest. 
A riprova di ciò, in giro ci sono anche alcuni uomini dei cinesi come Nicholas Gancikoff e Sal Galatioto. 
Ora, posso capire lo scetticismo su Ganikoff come freno di Galliani, ma il problema in essere non è questo, quanto chi sia Gancikoff; e chi è Gancikoff? Può essere un tizio spuntato dal nulla? Gancikoff è studente di Galatioto, il quale è l'advisor dei cinesi, advisor di fama internazionale, ci terrei a specificare. A questo punto subentra anche la figura di Galatioto che va e viene da Milano, con tanto di foto, ma penso che sull'identità di Galatioto ci sia ben poco da discutere.
_Dulcis in fundo_, Berlusconi è intervenuto più volte affermando di essere in trattativa con una conglomerata cinese.
È giusto, l'onere della prova spetta a chi afferma: io le prove te l'ho portate, adesso tocca a te portare prove che smentiscano le mie


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> È giusto, allora mettiamola così: Fininvest ha rilasciato un comunicato ufficiale, un paio di mesi fa, riguardo la trattativa per la cessione del club con una cordata cinese; quindi, i cinesi esistono o non esistono? Esistono e te l'ha detto Fininvest.
> A riprova di ciò, in giro ci sono anche alcuni uomini dei cinesi come Nicholas Gancikoff e Sal Galatioto.
> Ora, posso capire lo scetticismo su Ganikoff come freno di Galliani, ma il problema in essere non è questo, quanto chi sia Gancikoff; e chi è Gancikoff? Può essere un tizio spuntato dal nulla? Gancikoff è studente di Galatioto, il quale è l'advisor dei cinesi, advisor di fama internazionale, ci terrei a specificare. A questo punto subentra anche la figura di Galatioto che va e viene da Milano, con tanto di foto, ma penso che sull'identità di Galatioto ci sia ben poco da discutere.
> _Dulcis in fundo_, Berlusconi è intervenuto più volte affermando di essere in trattativa con una conglomerata cinese.
> È giusto, l'onere della prova spetta a chi afferma: io le prove te l'ho portate, adesso tocca a te portare prove che smentiscano le mie



Non è che se Fininvest rilascia un comunicato ufficiale in cui dichiara di aver organizzato la Genesi io devo per forza crederle, eh. Intanto questi fantomatici cinesi non si sono ancora visti, che ci piaccia o no.
Per Gancikoff vale lo stesso discorso che ho fatto con Galatoio. Chi ci assicura che non stiano lavorando per trovare degli investitori, che per adesso non esistono? O magari esistono come dici tu, ma non vogliono il Milan, oppure lo vogliono ma non hanno ancora convinto Berlusconi.
Un'ultima cosa: l'anno scorso era considerato irrilevante il fatto che ci fossero persone come Licia Ronzulli come intermediari, perché tanto quello che era importante era la serietà degli acquirenti. Adesso viene fuori che gli intermediari sono più importanti degli acquirenti stessi.

E mentre sto parlando, come prevedevo ieri, c'è stato un altro rinvio. Notare la genialità di Campopiano: "dal 18 al 24 luglio", giusto in tempo per la tournéé estiva.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Visto la certezza assoluta che é tutta una farsa, che sono tutti attori, e che la Cina é un ologramma, mi domando che viene a fare certa gente con i commentini da 3 elementare al.solo scopo di urtare i nervi e stuzzicare l'irritabilità degli illusi, i fessi, i fenomeni che credono nella cessione. Suggerisco un bel passatempo, e visto che fantasia ne avete davvero tanta sono certo ne troverete



Complimenti per l'educazione. Siccome non la penso come te ricorri, alle offese personali.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non è che se Fininvest rilascia un comunicato ufficiale in cui dichiara di aver organizzato la Genesi io devo per forza crederle, eh. Intanto questi fantomatici cinesi non si sono ancora visti, che ci piaccia o no.
> Per Gancikoff vale lo stesso discorso che ho fatto con Galatoio. Chi ci assicura che non stiano lavorando per trovare degli investitori, che per adesso non esistono? O magari esistono come dici tu, ma non vogliono il Milan, oppure lo vogliono ma non hanno ancora convinto Berlusconi.
> Un'ultima cosa: l'anno scorso era considerato irrilevante il fatto che ci fossero persone come Licia Ronzulli come intermediari, perché tanto quello che era importante era la serietà degli acquirenti. Adesso viene fuori che gli intermediari sono più importanti degli acquirenti stessi.
> 
> E mentre sto parlando, come prevedevo ieri, c'è stato un altro rinvio. Notare la genialità di Campopiano: "dal 18 al 24 luglio", giusto in tempo per la tournéé estiva.


1) Bravo, hai sviato il discorso alla perfezione. Io non ho detto che avendolo scritto Fininvest è vero, perché Fininvest è la bocca della Verità, ma se questa trattativa riguarda Fininvest e i cinesi e Fininvest ha detto che è vera, tant'è vero che c'è stata un'esclusiva, sei tu a dovermi dimostrare che non è vera la trattativa. Quindi ti ripeto: Fininvest ha detto che sta trattando, quali prove hai per dire di no? 
2) Trovare investitori? E Fininvest con chi è in esclusiva? I cinesi non vogliono il Milan? E Fininvest con chi è in esclusiva? Che non abbiano convinto Berlusconi può essere invece, ma capirai che dal mancato convincimento del venditore alla mancata esistenza dell'acquirente ce ne passa d'acqua sotto i ponti. 
3) La Ronzulli non faceva l'advisor o sbaglio? Nelle trattative esistono tre parti: il venditore (Fininvest), l'acquirente (la cordata) e l'advisor (Galatioto). Galatioto, quindi, è parte integrante di questa trattativa, mentre la Ronzulli era una voce che diceva la sua. Permetti che io dia peso a Galatioto e non dessi peso alla Ronzulli? Hanno proprio due ruoli diversi .


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> 1) Bravo, hai sviato il discorso alla perfezione. Io non ho detto che avendolo scritto Fininvest è vero, perché Fininvest è la bocca della Verità, ma se questa trattativa riguarda Fininvest e i cinesi e Fininvest ha detto che è vera, tant'è vero che c'è stata un'esclusiva, sei tu a dovermi dimostrare che non è vera la trattativa. Quindi ti ripeto: Fininvest ha detto che sta trattando, quali prove hai per dire di no?
> 2) Trovare investitori? E Fininvest con chi è in esclusiva? I cinesi non vogliono il Milan? E Fininvest con chi è in esclusiva? Che non abbiano convinto Berlusconi può essere invece, ma capirai che dal mancato convincimento del venditore alla mancata esistenza dell'acquirente ce ne passa d'acqua sotto i ponti.
> 3) La Ronzulli non faceva l'advisor o sbaglio? Nelle trattative esistono tre parti: il venditore (Fininvest), l'acquirente (la cordata) e l'advisor (Galatioto). Galatioto, quindi, è parte integrante di questa trattativa, mentre la Ronzulli era una voce che diceva la sua. Permetti che io dia peso a Galatioto e non dessi peso alla Ronzulli? Hanno proprio due ruoli diversi .



Non sto sviando niente. La Fininvest sostiene di aver concesso un'esclusiva, vero. Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Non si sa. Potrebbe esserci il Governo, ma forse ci sono solo i privati. Forse c'è il patron della Baidu, però magari ci sono i tipi che producono il liquore. E quindi?
Boh, a me fa ridere sinceramente la storia degli acquirenti che vogliono giocare a nascondino. Lo so, i nomi sono super segreti perché c'è dietro il Governo Cinese, che lo dico a fare.
Onestamente, non servono le prove dove arriva la logica. Le firme dovevano arrivare per l'otto giugno, e da allora c'è stato un rinvio dietro l'altro, sempre per motivi particolarmente idioti. Ci sono le elezioni, c'è il ballottaggio, Berlusconi entra in ospedale, Berlusconi esce dall'ospedale, la Valvola Cardiaca non ha ancora deciso se restare con Berlusconi o giocare nella Juve, ci sono "cose logistiche", "ah no scusate mi sono sbagliato non ci sono le "cose logistiche", stanno firmando il preliminare travestito da closing". Naturalmente il 24 luglio diranno che è tutto rimandato per la tournèè in America. Nei primi di agosto verrà fuori che Galatoio va in vacanza in Sardegna e quindi bisogna aspettare altri 15 giorni.

Ah vero, l'advisor di Mr Bee è quel tipo che riciclava i soldi dei clienti italiani in Svizzera. Eppure all'epoca era considerato un dettaglio irrilevante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non sto sviando niente. La Fininvest sostiene di aver concesso un'esclusiva, vero. Ma chi sono questi cinesi? Non si sa. Potrebbe esserci il Governo, ma forse ci sono solo i privati. Forse c'è il patron della Baidu, però magari ci sono i tipi che producono il liquore. E quindi?
> Boh, a me fa ridere sinceramente la storia degli acquirenti che vogliono giocare a nascondino. Lo so, i nomi sono super segreti perché c'è dietro il Governo Cinese, che lo dico a fare.
> Onestamente, non servono le prove dove arriva la logica. Le firme dovevano arrivare per l'otto giugno, e da allora c'è stato un rinvio dietro l'altro, sempre per motivi particolarmente idioti. Ci sono le elezioni, c'è il ballottaggio, Berlusconi entra in ospedale, Berlusconi esce dall'ospedale, la Valvola Cardiaca non ha ancora deciso se restare con Berlusconi o giocare nella Juve, ci sono "cose logistiche", "ah no scusate mi sono sbagliato non ci sono le "cose logistiche", stanno firmando il preliminare travestito da closing". Naturalmente il 24 luglio diranno che è tutto rimandato per la tournèè in America. Nei primi di agosto verrà fuori che Galatoio va in vacanza in Sardegna e quindi bisogna aspettare altri 15 giorni.
> 
> Ah vero, l'advisor di Mr Bee è quel tipo che riciclava i soldi dei clienti italiani in Svizzera. Eppure all'epoca era considerato un dettaglio irrilevante.


Quello che hai scritto è tutto vero: rinvii continui e snervanti, oltre ad un'estrema segretezza sugli acquirenti; tuttavia della segretezza io, personalmente, non me ne sono mai curato più di tanto, mentre sono d'accordo con te sui rinvii, che stanno stancando e preoccupando pure me.
In ogni caso questi sono dubbi leciti (i dubbi che mi aspettavo di cui parlavo nel mio primo post), ma non sufficienti a dire che la trattativa sia tutta una farsa. Come vedi ci sono vari elementi che tengono in piedi la credibilità della trattativa. Che poi questa trattativa stia portando con sé vari problemi è vero e sono d'accordo con te, ma non ci sono elementi per dire che sia tutto finto, lo ripeto.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quello che hai scritto è tutto vero: rinvii continui e snervanti, oltre ad un'estrema segretezza sugli acquirenti; tuttavia della segretezza io, personalmente, non me ne sono mai curato più di tanto, mentre sono d'accordo con te sui rinvii, che stanno stancando e preoccupando pure me.
> In ogni caso questi sono dubbi leciti (i dubbi che mi aspettavo di cui parlavo nel mio primo post), ma non sufficienti a dire che la trattativa sia tutta una farsa. Come vedi ci sono vari elementi che tengono in piedi la credibilità della trattativa. Che poi questa trattativa stia portando con sé vari problemi è vero e sono d'accordo con te, ma non ci sono elementi per dire che sia tutto finto, lo ripeto.



Bene, almeno siamo d'accordo sul fatto che questi rinvii continui sono preoccupanti.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Luglio 2016)

Robin li non esiste, é una scia chimica


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Solo su questo forum c'è chi da' credito a certe "notizie", qualche domanda me la farei.



Tutti parlano che la cessione sia imminente e tra non molto ci saranno le firme. Tutti i vari media e quant'altro ne parlano. A cosa ti riferisci quindi? Mi pare che tutti siano concordi e non solo noi.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (15 Luglio 2016)

Mi riferisco al fatto che su questo forum spesso e volentieri si prende per oro colato ogni parola che esce dalla bocca di alcuni giornalisti, che nello specifico non hanno dato alcuna prova di affidabilità, anzi!
Poi la cessione...sarà anche imminente, ma ho la sensazione che lo sia più per i giornali che per i tifosi...
Prevedo leggero slittamento ad inizio agosto, sperando ed incrociando le dita per un mio errore.


----------



## Edric (15 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco al fatto che su questo forum spesso e volentieri si prende per oro colato ogni parola che esce dalla bocca di alcuni giornalisti, che nello specifico non hanno dato alcuna prova di affidabilità, anzi!



Hai ragione in effetti spesso se la news è, in qualche modo negativa, la si prende per oro colato.

Invece bisognerebbe *sempre guardare al pregresso del giornalista*.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Mi riferisco al fatto che su questo forum spesso e volentieri si prende per oro colato ogni parola che esce dalla bocca di alcuni giornalisti, che nello specifico non hanno dato alcuna prova di affidabilità, anzi!
> Poi la cessione...sarà anche imminente, ma ho la sensazione che lo sia più per i giornali che per i tifosi...
> Prevedo leggero slittamento ad inizio agosto, sperando ed incrociando le dita per un mio errore.



Perdonami ma non è che vado dietro all'umore del tifoso, giustamente intristito e furente per la gestione dell'ultima decade del duo malefico, perchè posso capire che non si creda più a nulla, però mi pare che tutti concordano con il fatto che l'accordo sia fatto e c'è apprensione esclusivamente e giustamente per lo slittamento del preliminare. Oltrettutto l'ottantenne oramai non è più manco nelle condizioni di fare l'ennessimo teatrino, né per le sue condizioni fisiche e né perchè oramai non vedo un motivo per cui farlo (ha praticamente abbandonato la politica e anche se non l'avesse fatto, mentire su una cessione non gli gioverebbe sicuramente). Quindi non ci resta che aspettare e poi valutare, sperando vada tutto liscio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2016)

Honestà


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (15 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Hai ragione in effetti spesso se la news è, in qualche modo negativa, la si prende per oro colato.
> 
> Invece bisognerebbe *sempre guardare al pregresso del giornalista*.



Vero, ma in questo momento in particolare nemmeno le notizie negative vanno considerate secondo me, è uno sparare nel mucchio (e purtroppo anche sulla croce rossa ) generale.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non è che vado dietro all'umore del tifoso, giustamente intristito e furente per la gestione dell'ultima decade del duo malefico, perchè posso capire che non si creda più a nulla, però mi pare che tutti concordano con il fatto che l'accordo sia fatto e c'è apprensione esclusivamente e giustamente per lo slittamento del preliminare. Oltrettutto l'ottantenne oramai non è più manco nelle condizioni di fare l'ennessimo teatrino, né per le sue condizioni fisiche e né perchè oramai non vedo un motivo per cui farlo (ha praticamente abbandonato la politica e anche se non l'avesse fatto, mentire su una cessione non gli gioverebbe sicuramente). Quindi non ci resta che aspettare e poi valutare, sperando vada tutto liscio.



Vediamo, sono il primo a sperarci, ma per me non vende; o meglio, magari vende, ma la porterà avanti per altri mesi.
Vedo già l'annuncio di cose praticamente fatte a gennaio, poi la porterà ancora più in la...si arriverà all'estate prossima...e poi chissà...
La mia idea è che stanno ancora cercando l'acquirente "giusto" per loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2016)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Vero, ma in questo momento in particolare nemmeno le notizie negative vanno considerate secondo me, è uno sparare nel mucchio (e purtroppo anche sulla croce rossa ) generale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso che stavolta hanno trovato chi realmente gli leva sto peso dalle spalle. Perchè alla fine hanno sempre voluto cedere. Il problema era trovare a chi. Comunque speriamo.


----------



## sballotello (15 Luglio 2016)

Su cctv sono apparse scie atomiche..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (15 Luglio 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Su cctv sono apparse scie atomiche..



Ancora nessuna traccia delle firme, però.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (16 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ancora nessuna traccia delle firme, però.



Perchè hanno firmato con l'inchiostro simpatico.
Almeno lui


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2016)

Aggiornamento: da tre mesi si parla di Jack Ma, Robin Li, Baidu, Evergrande, il Partito Comunista Cinese, Fu Manchu, Wanda e la Cina.
Adesso si parla di un tizio semi sconosciuto.

Insomma, questo conferma che non sono mai esistiti i cinesi miliardari appoggiati dal governo cinese interessati al Milan.

Ormai quando leggo Campopiano e soci mi sembra di sentire uno di quei complottisti che parlano dell 11 Settembre.

Non c'erano gli ebrei nelle Due Torri. Come dici? C'erano? Vabbè, ma quello che conta è che l'aereo non poteva andare così veloce a quell'altezza. Ah, poteva? Vabbè, però perché hanno trovato il documento di Mohammed Al Kebab? Che ragione aveva di mostrare il suo passaporto poco prima di fare un attentato terroristico? Ah, dici che non è mai esistito? Ma non mi interessano questi dettagli, ci sono gli esperti di ingegneria secondo i quali l'edificio non poteva crollare dopo l'impatto.

Cadono sempre in piedi.

Si parla di Robin Li e Jack Ma? Per forza, eccerto è chiaro, i cinesi vogliono prendere il Milan per acquistare popolarità in Europa, ecco perché se ne occupano in prima persona.
Si parla di Sonny? Ma è lapalissiano, mica gli ultra miliardari cinesi possono metterci la faccia, ci vuole uno sconosciuto che gestisca tutto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: da tre mesi si parla di Jack Ma, Robin Li, Baidu, Evergrande, il Partito Comunista Cinese, Fu Manchu, Wanda e la Cina.
> Adesso si parla di un tizio semi sconosciuto.
> 
> Insomma, questo conferma che non sono mai esistiti i cinesi miliardari appoggiati dal governo cinese interessati al Milan.


Il tizio semisconosciuto sarebbe il gestore del fondo. Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tizio semisconosciuto sarebbe il gestore del fondo. Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.



Gli avevo risposto pure io ma siccome non era molto "urbana" la mia risposta mi sono autocensurato


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il tizio semisconosciuto sarebbe il gestore del fondo. Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.



Si, e comunque è previsto un rinvio perché i cinesi vogliono comprare il 120% del Milan.



Coripra ha scritto:


> Gli avevo risposto pure io ma siccome non era molto "urbana" la mia risposta mi sono autocensurato



Non c'è bisogno di "autocensurarti", esiste la lista ignora.


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si, e comunque è previsto un rinvio perché i cinesi vogliono comprare il 120% del Milan.
> 
> 
> 
> Non c'è bisogno di "autocensurarti", esiste la lista ignora.



Ma io non ignoro nessuno: leggo tutti, dissento quando c'è da dissentire, a volte mi incavolo quando leggo scempiaggini: a quel punto a volte scrivo una risposta di fuoco e poi la cancello.
Semplice e tranquillo.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Luglio 2016)

Non appena anche io diventerò un pezzente sconosciuto comincerò a fare investimenti miliardari.
Ora però sono ancora troppo ricco, non me lo posso permettere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si, e comunque è previsto un rinvio perché i cinesi vogliono comprare il 120% del Milan.


Se non fossi milanista, crederei che tu stia remando contro


----------



## Butcher (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Aggiornamento: da tre mesi si parla di Jack Ma, Robin Li, Baidu, Evergrande, il Partito Comunista Cinese, Fu Manchu, Wanda e la Cina.
> Adesso si parla di un tizio semi sconosciuto.
> 
> Insomma, questo conferma che non sono mai esistiti i cinesi miliardari appoggiati dal governo cinese interessati al Milan.
> ...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (20 Luglio 2016)

Butcher ha scritto:


>



Finalmente hai tirato fuori lo champagne, hai capito anche tu che è ora di festeggiare


----------



## Butcher (20 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Finalmente hai tirato fuori lo champagne, hai capito anche tu che è ora di festeggiare



Come ho scritto altre volte, sarà felice se tutto si rivelasse vero (e ci mancherebbe). Però festeggerò davvero solo quando ritorneremo a vincere (conta quello nel calcio, no?).


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=43]Dumbaghi[/MENTION] evitiamo
[MENTION=295]Corpsegrinder[/MENTION] comunque il topic era già provocatorio di suo.


----------



## Coripra (20 Luglio 2016)

Bello far parte dei pessimisti: si dice che tutto si risolverà in un nulla di fatto (così da poter poi dire: "Io l'avevo detto" e potersi rivalere sugli ottimisti), MA aggiungendo sempre: "Beninteso sarò io il primo a gioire se la vendita andrà in porto", in modo da pararsi la schiena bassa.

Insomma, bravi, vincete sempre voi! Siete proprio dei tifosi del... diavolo


----------



## Corpsegrinder (20 Luglio 2016)

Fantastico. Adesso usiamo il 118 dialettico dei falsi tifosi che poi però non devono salire sul carro dei vincitori. Era dai tempi dei fanboy di Shevchenko che nel 2008 erano felici del suo ritorno che non sentivo certe argomentazioni.


----------



## malos (20 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Fantastico. Adesso usiamo il 118 dialettico dei falsi tifosi che poi però non devono salire sul carro dei vincitori. Era dai tempi dei fanboy di Shevchenko che nel 2008 erano felici del suo ritorno che non sentivo certe argomentazioni.



No ti sbagli, Suma e Ruiu la usano spesso sta roba insopportabile del carro


----------



## wfiesso (20 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Bello far parte dei pessimisti: si dice che tutto si risolverà in un nulla di fatto (così da poter poi dire: "Io l'avevo detto" e potersi rivalere sugli ottimisti), MA aggiungendo sempre: "Beninteso sarò io il primo a gioire se la vendita andrà in porto", in modo da pararsi la schiena bassa.
> 
> Insomma, bravi, vincete sempre voi! Siete proprio dei tifosi del... diavolo



 perla di rara saggezza


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> No ti sbagli, Suma e Ruiu la usano spesso sta roba insopportabile del carro



Che poi...quei due almeno non vengono presi sul serio da nessuno. Ogni anno invece spunta fuori un giornalista semi sconosciuto che in breve tempo acquista la reputazione di profeta e illude migliaia di tifosi rossoneri. L'anno scorso era il turno della giornalista svedese amica di Ibrahimovic, che scriveva su Twitter messaggi sibillini su Ibra, del tipo "Lui è molto legato alla città di Milano   " "Potrebbero esserci sorprese   *posta una foto di Zlatan con la maglia del Milan* " 

Quest'anno invece abbiamo un tipo che non becca più una notizia dal 30 maggio.


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Bello far parte dei pessimisti: si dice che tutto si risolverà in un nulla di fatto (così da poter poi dire: "Io l'avevo detto" e potersi rivalere sugli ottimisti), MA aggiungendo sempre: "Beninteso sarò io il primo a gioire se la vendita andrà in porto", in modo da pararsi la schiena bassa.
> 
> Insomma, bravi, vincete sempre voi! Siete proprio dei tifosi del... diavolo



Quanto hai ragione gesu.


----------



## koti (21 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi...quei due almeno non vengono presi sul serio da nessuno. Ogni anno invece spunta fuori un giornalista semi sconosciuto che in breve tempo acquista la reputazione di profeta e illude migliaia di tifosi rossoneri. L'anno scorso era il turno della giornalista svedese amica di Ibrahimovic, che scriveva su Twitter messaggi sibillini su Ibra, del tipo "Lui è molto legato alla città di Milano   " "Potrebbero esserci sorprese   *posta una foto di Zlatan con la maglia del Milan* "
> 
> Quest'anno invece abbiamo un tipo che non becca più una notizia dal 30 maggio.


La trattativa Milan/cinesi è stata confermata praticamente da qualsiasi fonte, anche le più auterevoli, non stiamo parlando di un singolo giornalista che si inventa la notizia.


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi...quei due almeno non vengono presi sul serio da nessuno. Ogni anno invece spunta fuori un giornalista semi sconosciuto che in breve tempo acquista la reputazione di profeta e illude migliaia di tifosi rossoneri. L'anno scorso era il turno della giornalista svedese amica di Ibrahimovic, che scriveva su Twitter messaggi sibillini su Ibra, del tipo "Lui è molto legato alla città di Milano   " "Potrebbero esserci sorprese   *posta una foto di Zlatan con la maglia del Milan* "
> 
> Quest'anno invece abbiamo un tipo che non becca più una notizia dal 30 maggio.



meno male che c azzeccano sky,tuttosporc,gazzetta ecc...senza di loro non ci sarebbe informazione corretta e trasparente.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Luglio 2016)

Visto che ha confermato pure Gandini, per il momento chiudo.

Edit : lo riapro visto che ci sono state rifrenate.


----------



## Heaven (25 Luglio 2016)

A pensar male non si sbagli mai...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Luglio 2016)

Piccolo aggiornamento:

- Campopiano dopo il famoso articolo in cui diceva "potrebbe anche essere tutta una farsa, io faccio solo il cronista, lol" direi che ha dimostrato di non sapere più niente sulla trattativa.

- Galatoio, il CR7 degli intermediari, l'uomo affidabile, è tornato in America.

- Il closing è rinviato a data da destinarsi

- Montanari, l'altro giornalista che era abbastanza ottimista, si è ridotto a chiedere all'account di twitter della Moutai se la trattativa procede.


Come dicevo qualche settimana fa, le teorie complottistiche hanno una funzione consolatoria. Le scie chimiche, a detta dei complottisti, sono la causa di tutti i mali del Mondo. Analogamente, la teoria complottistica dei cinesi è altrettanto consolatoria. Perché non facciamo calciomercato? Colpa dei cinesi che bloccano il mercato. Perché non ci sono i soldi? Perché i cinesi cattivi non sganciano un euro. Perché non si firma? Colpa del Governo cinese che deve autorizzare se stesso. Chi mi ha rubato il portafogli? Sonny Wu che cercava nuovi capitali per acquistare il Milan.

ps: fino a due mesi fa, tutti dicevano: ma certo, è chiaro, i cinesi arriveranno subito a pene duro e metteranno 200 milioni nel mercato. Lippi/Emery CT, Ibra e Benatia. È normale, partiremo coi botti. 
Adesso che il mercato è a dir poco stagnante (a memoria, non ricordo un mercato così fermo da tanti anni. Neanche nel 2007 dopo la vittoria della Champions ci fu tutto questo immobilismo), invece di fare un passo indietro, si dice: eh beh è chiaro, i cinesi non possono dare soldi a Galliani. L'immobilismo nel mercato non smentisce, anzi conferma la presenza dei cinesi.

Insomma, si cade sempre in piedi. 200 milioni sul mercato? I cinesi. Saldo negativo? I cinesi. Mercato concordato? I cinesi. Budget di 15 milioni? Arrivano i cinesi. Budget di 6 milioni? Arrivano i cinesi. Nessun budget? Arrivano i cinesi. Fuori Bacca dentro Lukaku? Arrivano i cinesi. Fuori Bacca dentro Lapadula? Arrivano i cinesi.


----------



## Coripra (27 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> (omissis)
> *Insomma, si cade sempre in piedi.* 200 milioni sul mercato? I cinesi. Saldo negativo? I cinesi. Mercato concordato? I cinesi. Budget di 15 milioni? Arrivano i cinesi. Budget di 6 milioni? Arrivano i cinesi. Nessun budget? Arrivano i cinesi. Fuori Bacca dentro Lukaku? Arrivano i cinesi. Fuori Bacca dentro Lapadula? Arrivano i cinesi.



Non mi è chiaro chi cade sempre in piedi.
Il tifoso del Milan, sicuramente no, che sia "ottimista". "pessimista". "realista" o "complottista" (sic!)
Tutto il resto (io l'avevo detto... cicca cicca... tu non ci credevi, scemo scemo... ) è fuffa


----------



## Corpsegrinder (28 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro chi cade sempre in piedi.
> Il tifoso del Milan, sicuramente no, che sia "ottimista". "pessimista". "realista" o "complottista" (sic!)
> Tutto il resto (io l'avevo detto... cicca cicca... tu non ci credevi, scemo scemo... ) è fuffa



Ovviamente cadono sempre in piedi quelli che credono che il Milan sia già stato venduto, e la trattativa è una pura formalità.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Agosto 2016)

Potrei far scivolare il topic in seconda pagina e far finta di nulla, invece lo aggiorno per dire che molto probabilmente avevo torto.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (5 Agosto 2016)

Io invece lo stampo e lo rileggerò facendomi delle grassissime risate


----------



## Gekyn (5 Agosto 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Mi piacciono questi post, anche perchè poi ritorno a leggerli dopo mesi



Non è passato neanche un mese.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Dai, non perculatelo  



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Potrei far scivolare il topic in seconda pagina e far finta di nulla, invece lo aggiorno per dire che molto probabilmente avevo torto.


Ma alla fine, sei contento?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (5 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma alla fine, sei contento?




Non lo dico per fare il bastian contrario-pessimista cosmico, però ho un po' l'amaro in bocca, nel senso che se avessero firmato il preliminare un mese fa molto probabilmente il mercato sarebbe stato diverso. Magari Pjaca avrebbe scelto il Milan, così come avremmo preso Musacchio al posto di Gomez e magari Zielinksi sarebbe stato nostro invece di andare al Napoli.
Abbiamo pure trattato in modo indegno Bacca, pur di tirar su qualche soldo.


----------

